# Review of Black Panther stink of SJW BS



## GHook93 (Feb 7, 2018)

Black Panther - Movie Reviews - Rotten Tomatoes

I believe the critics are too afraid to say anything g bad about this movie in order to not be called racist. Only one critic came out s d said it was dull, boring and not enough action.

I will wait and see, 99% rotten tomatoes rating is BS!


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Feb 7, 2018)

I can see that logic.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 7, 2018)

I pay only a passing interest in what paid critics have to say. Too many very good movies have been given horrible ratings simply because they were conservative in nature, or have even a hint of religion in it. On the other hand, some real bombers have been given damn near 100% ratings because the main character is gay, or lesbian.


----------



## MarathonMike (Feb 7, 2018)

For what it's worth, Fandango is saying that pre-sales for tickets are setting records. 
'Black Panther' Is The Best-Reviewed Comic Book Movie Since 'The Dark Knight'


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 7, 2018)

I'm upset a black guy was picked to play the lead.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 7, 2018)

It'll bomb at the box office.
I mean who the hell makes a movie that only appeals to a very small portion of Americans?
   And if pre sales are booming it would make me question who exactly is buying these tickets?


----------



## JGalt (Feb 7, 2018)

It probably stinks as much as the remake of "Wild Wild West" with Will Smith (It won the Rotten Tomatoes and Golden Raspberry awards).

Probably also stinks as bad as "Dr. Dolittle" with Eddie Murphy as well. That movie really stunk. As well as "Hamilton", "Steel Magnolias" with an all-black cast, "The Honeymooners" with the black cast, and every other Hollywood remake where they substituted a black person for the original white one.

I'm not being "racist", I'm just saying "Hollywood, you really suck ass."


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Feb 7, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> It'll bomb at the box office.
> I mean who the hell makes a movie that only appeals to a very small portion of Americans?
> And if pre sales are booming it would make me question who exactly is buying these tickets?





What makes you say that Black Panther "only appeals to a very small portion of Americans"?

Are you under the impression that white people will only watch movies starring white people?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Feb 7, 2018)

JGalt said:


> It probably stinks as much as the remake of "Wild Wild West" with Will Smith (It won the Rotten Tomatoes and Golden Raspberry awards).
> 
> Probably also stinks as bad as "Dr. Dolittle" with Eddie Murphy as well. That movie really stunk. As well as "Hamilton", "Steel Magnolias" with an all-black cast, "The Honeymooners" with the black cast, and every other Hollywood remake where they substituted a black person for the original white one.
> 
> I'm not being "racist", I'm just saying "Hollywood, you really suck ass."



You know this isn't a remake, right?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 7, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > It'll bomb at the box office.
> ...



  Based on all the other flops that featured an all black cast just for the sake of having an all black cast.
  They are aimed at the black population which of course is only 13%.
  It ain't rocket science.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 7, 2018)

Goebbels would never have allowed this movie to be made.  Trump is failing his promises.


----------



## JGalt (Feb 7, 2018)

They should have had some white guy do it in blackface. The outrage alone would have caused it to be a box office hit.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Feb 7, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...





I think you're vastly overestimating the inherent racism of white people who aren't you.

I expect this movie to come close to making a billion dollars.


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 7, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > It'll bomb at the box office.
> ...



I have heard nothing but good about this movie.

I look forward to the angst of all of our poster's who will call the movie racist for having a black hero- as it becomes a huge box office success.


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 7, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Well- since the Black Panther movie doesn't have 'an all black cast just for the sake of having an all black cast'.....what the hell do you imagine you are talking about?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 7, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Black Panther was a very well sold comic it appeals to more then black people dumb ass. I will be going to see it cause I LOVE super hero movies.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 7, 2018)

Fuck if it's another movie from the comics count me out...


----------



## BlueGin (Feb 7, 2018)

The Black Panther was already introduced in Captain America : Civil War. This movie will do well just because it's already linked to the current Marvel movies and the character will be in the new Avengers movie as well.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 7, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



   I'll admit the trailer doesnt look too bad.
We'll see,if it's actually a good movie without PC overtones it may well be a success.
  But I have my doubts about the PC part.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 7, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



  To each his own I suppose.
I gave up "graphic novels" when I was nine.


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 7, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


Do you even understand what “inherent” means?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Feb 7, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...





Why yes, I do.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 7, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


The Country black panther is ruler of is a Black Country in Africa. I doubt there is much pc there


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 7, 2018)

It doesn’t just “stink” of SJW, it WREAKS of cuckoldry in about 85% of those reviews.

Shameless white black supremacists imagine a fascist black nation that has the power to oppress or prevent the progress of white nations.


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 7, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


You apparently don’t.

Inherent racism isn’t a thing to anyone but actual racists.


----------



## MarcATL (Feb 7, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> To each his own I suppose.
> I gave up "graphic novels" when I was nine.


When did you give up WRASSLIN' then, was it when you turned ten?


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 7, 2018)

GHook93 said:


> Black Panther - Movie Reviews - Rotten Tomatoes
> 
> I believe the critics are too afraid to say anything g bad about this movie in order to not be called racist. Only one critic came out s d said it was dull, boring and not enough action.
> 
> ...


I hear the sequel to Passion Of The Christ is going to stink of religion bs.


----------



## GHook93 (Feb 7, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> I pay only a passing interest in what paid critics have to say. Too many very good movies have been given horrible ratings simply because they were conservative in nature, or have even a hint of religion in it. On the other hand, some real bombers have been given damn near 100% ratings because the main character is gay, or lesbian.



I noticed that recently with the shit bomb called the Last Jedi


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Feb 7, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



Of course it is. But then again, I wouldn't expect you to realize that.


----------



## GHook93 (Feb 7, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> It'll bomb at the box office.
> I mean who the hell makes a movie that only appeals to a very small portion of Americans?
> And if pre sales are booming it would make me question who exactly is buying these tickets?



I think it will do good but not nearly as well as Thor 3 and Spider-Man Homecoming


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Feb 7, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> It doesn’t just “stink” of SJW, it WREAKS of cuckoldry in about 85% of those reviews.
> 
> Shameless white black supremacists imagine a fascist black nation that has the power to oppress or prevent the progress of white nations.





It's always been amazing to me how you've managed to somehow combine the worst parts of both being a racist, and a whiny little bitch.


----------



## GHook93 (Feb 7, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



I think around what Antman made.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 7, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


Of course it isn’t, idiot.

Nobody is born a racist(especially not the caricature of a racist that most people think of immediately).

Do you not even know your own ideology’s platitudes?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Feb 7, 2018)

GHook93 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



I'm going to guess closer to Civil War, if not the first Avengers.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Feb 7, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...





You're a young guy, right?

I'm fairly sure I've heard you say that you're in your 20s.


----------



## GHook93 (Feb 7, 2018)

For the record I am looking forward to this movie. Love the actor and love the character.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 7, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn’t just “stink” of SJW, it WREAKS of cuckoldry in about 85% of those reviews.
> ...


It never ceases to amaze me how extremely dumb people think that doing nothing but attacking increasingly widespread, institutionalized anti-white racism is somehow racism in and of itself.

It is also hilarious how principled progressivism actually triggers dumbasses who most often call themselves progressives.


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 7, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


You probably shouldn’t post your age so you can avoid making yourself look like an even bigger idiot than you already did.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Feb 7, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...





It never ceases to amaze me how "extremely" butthurt people can still believe, with a straight face, that their failures in life were due to "institutionalized anti-white racism".


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Feb 7, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...





Let me preface this with the fact that I'm about as "white" as it's possible to be. 6'5", Blonde hair, blue eyes.

In my years (not so many of them, but almost certainly more than you), I can say with certainty that I've never once been discriminated against because of my skin color. I got a free ride through UC Berkeley, and an almost-free ride through law school. I've never failed to get a job because a black person applied as well.

You haven't, either. Maybe you think you have, but that's just the delusion you've built to shield yourself from your own failures.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Feb 7, 2018)

GHook93 said:


> For the record I am looking forward to this movie. Love the actor and love the character.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com



And yet, you couldn't help but start a butthurt race thread about it.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Feb 7, 2018)

Thanks for all the "Funnies", by the way. I'm pretty sure you've given me close to a hundred of them by now.

My "rating" thanks you.


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 7, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


My “failures” in life are only due to my lack of interest in some meaningful subjects that benefit my life short term, combined my extreme interest in meaningful subjects that will undoubtedly affect my life in the not too distant future.

In other words, your IQ was simply not high enough to contemplate what I did at an early age, so you weren’t side-tracked like I was.

To idiots like you “institutional racism” is just a buzzword you can use to scare Republicans, while people like myself actually understand where the “institutions” actually stand and actually understand that “institutional racism” actually does involve institutions.


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 7, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Thanks for all the "Funnies", by the way. I'm pretty sure you've given me close to a hundred of them by now.
> 
> My "rating" thanks you.


You are a moron.

I tend to laugh at morons.


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 7, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > For the record I am looking forward to this movie. Love the actor and love the character.
> ...


Another term that you idiotically throw around and assume there is no meaning.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Feb 7, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...





Adorable.

So, you're saying that if only I had such a high IQ as you, I'd be a butthurt 20-something living in my parents basement, whining about how persecuted white people are?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Feb 7, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



What term would that be?

"Butthurt"?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 7, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


Why is it that the certified failures are always the ones who have to tell us how great, how smart they are?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Feb 7, 2018)

bodecea said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



Because _telling us_ is literally, all they've got.


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 7, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


Why do you idiots always have to mention your height like it is supposed to intimidate me or something? I am 6 foot 4 and I can easily take all of you jokers at the same time.

Why the hell would you think that you haven’t been discriminated against as a white person in the most Democrat controlled parts of California? La Raza literally runs the state with a dumbass Joe Biden archetype(Jerry Brown)as a puppet leader. I am sorry to break it to you, but you barely have more rights than a white person in Zimbabwe.

Do you understand the concept of “diversity” hiring?


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 7, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


You would understand that white people are persecuted, and that everything in society today is designed to make white people even more persecuted via “white privilege” prevention. You would also understand that every single organization that seeks to remedy anti-white persecution is attacked and eventually destroyed, while every single radical group for non-whites(who have endless privileges that I can show you if you want me to)is eventually embraced as mainstream.

It is very hard to live in a world that is assbackwards in every conceivable way. It is especially hard to live in a world that believes it is hateful and backwards to simply point out the endless flaws of a wannabe utopia.


----------



## BulletProof (Feb 7, 2018)

RottonTomatoesDOTcom is a bit of a con.  The editors of the website often decide if a review is positive or negative.  And, more than a few times I've read a review and got the opposite impression of the reviewer's opinion than what the editors concluded.  

Still, most reviewers aren't going to want to pan an ambitious black movie.  Predominately black movies often get more positive reviews than the movies deserve.


----------



## jillian (Feb 7, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



poor angry little victimized white boy.

quiet, little boy.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 7, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


Ohh so cause you were white you got good grades and accepted right? If you honestly believe that then you shame should force you to give back what you did not earn.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Feb 7, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...





I'm definitely not trying to intimidate you. I mentioned my height to exemplify how "Aryan" I am, not because I expect you to be particularly impressed by it, let alone intimidated by it.

Although, I have to say, your declaration that you could "easily take all of you jokers at the same time" has made me all aflutter. You're so manly and powerful, your boasts of strength are so impressive. I'm _scared_ of you.

As for why I don't think I've been discriminated against - it's because I _haven't_ been discriminated against.

There has never been a situation, in my life, where I failed to get something that I wanted (a job, a scholarship, an acceptance, and so on...) because I was discriminated against.

Every time that I have failed in accomplishing my goals, it's been because of something I did wrong, not because _LIFE IS SO UNFAIR FOR WHITE PEOPLE.
_
I only lived in California for 7 years. Had a blast there, actually - but New York is my hometown.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Feb 7, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...





Wut?


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 7, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


What the hell does height have to do with being Aryan?

6 foot 5 people barely existed in Nazi Germany.

You have been discriminated against, whether you know or not, and it will happen again many times in your life.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 7, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



  Than you underestimate Hollyweird.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 7, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > To each his own I suppose.
> ...



  I've always thought "wrestling" was a ridiculous so called sport.
That you bring it up shows just how low brow you are.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 7, 2018)

I want to see it. And critics can suck my ass because I don't agree with most of their "findings".


----------



## IM2 (Feb 7, 2018)

GHook93 said:


> Black Panther - Movie Reviews - Rotten Tomatoes
> 
> I believe the critics are too afraid to say anything g bad about this movie in order to not be called racist. Only one critic came out s d said it was dull, boring and not enough action.
> 
> ...



Dumb. There have been many movies made by and about blacks that have been criticized.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 7, 2018)

JGalt said:


> It probably stinks as much as the remake of "Wild Wild West" with Will Smith (It won the Rotten Tomatoes and Golden Raspberry awards).
> 
> Probably also stinks as bad as "Dr. Dolittle" with Eddie Murphy as well. That movie really stunk. As well as "Hamilton", "Steel Magnolias" with an all-black cast, "The Honeymooners" with the black cast, and every other Hollywood remake where they substituted a black person for the original white one.
> 
> I'm not being "racist", I'm just saying "Hollywood, you really suck ass."



No, you're being racist.


----------



## BulletProof (Feb 8, 2018)

It's amazing how little we expect from negroes.  

Imagine if there was a movie with a white superhero that played up white pride (something like "The White Tiger") and had white supremacist music in the sound track (vs. "The Revolution Will Not Be Televised").  Everyone agrees, blacks are subhuman, so their racism is cute and entertaining, rather than a manifestation of human evil.  Blacks are nothing (naked savages in the jungle) without whites, so we don't care if they're racist.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 8, 2018)

BulletProof said:


> It's amazing how little we expect from negroes.
> 
> Imagine if there was a movie with a white superhero that played up white pride (something like "The White Tiger") and had white supremacist music in the sound track (vs. "The Revolution Will Not Be Televised").  Everyone agrees, blacks are subhuman, so their racism is cute and entertaining, rather than a manifestation of human evil.  Blacks are nothing (naked savages in the jungle) without whites, so we don't care if they're racist.



Here is an example of internet bravery. Nothing racist about this movie. Nothing racist about the song.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 8, 2018)

IM2 said:


> BulletProof said:
> 
> 
> > It's amazing how little we expect from negroes.
> ...



Good point. As a caveat, I would also add "Stupidity" to the term "internet bravery"


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 8, 2018)

IM2 said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Black Panther - Movie Reviews - Rotten Tomatoes
> ...



Absolutely. The majority of the "Blaxplotation" movies of tbe 70"s were a perfect example, and in that case, the majority of the critics of those movies WERE Black. 

The Black Panther character made his debut in Marvel comics in 1966,  so the character is not new.

I knew that it was just a matter of time for the legions of butthurt race pimps to come out of their caves, put on their sheets and flock to their keyboards to whine about this movie.

Truth be told, it just magnifies the depth of their stupidity, but makes for great entertainment in this cesspool of a forum.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 8, 2018)

BulletProof said:


> It's amazing how little we expect from negroes.
> 
> Imagine if there was a movie with a white superhero that played up white pride (something like "The White Tiger") and had white supremacist music in the sound track (vs. "The Revolution Will Not Be Televised").  Everyone agrees, blacks are subhuman, so their racism is cute and entertaining, rather than a manifestation of human evil.  Blacks are nothing (naked savages in the jungle) without whites, so we don't care if they're racist.



Really? Throughout the history of superhero movies, every single character has been white, and non whites as well as whites bought the comic books and saw the movies.

Superman stood for "Truth, Justice and the American Way".

Interesting that he was also white, even though he was from another galaxy that had a red sun.

He could have been any color except white.....but he was modeled after the image of the majority of America......just like every other superhero in the history of DC and Marvel comics. You're a loon.


----------



## GHook93 (Feb 8, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



I guess we will see, but I doubt this will be the best superhero movie of all time.

All the positive ratings are of fear of SJW hypocrisy.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 8, 2018)

GHook93 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Rotten Tomatos is deleting negative reviews.


----------



## Rocko (Feb 8, 2018)

I never understood the obsession adults have with superhero movies


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 8, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



LOL- ask Hitler

_Hitler’s definition of genetic superiority did not stop with blonde hair and blue eyes.  The value that Hitler placed on physical power led him to favor Aryan men with the strongest physiques and the tallest statures.  Near the end of the Lebensborn program, Hitler set requirements that new male applicants be at least 6 ft. tall.  Hitler regarded individuals who were 6 ft. 6 in. and taller as being the highest creed of Übermensch, the so-called “Hünenmensch”.  He considered men of this stature to be the closest relatives of the original Germanic warrior tribes, from which the Aryan peoples are said to have descended.  Being 6 ft. 6 in. entitled a Nazi soldier a special medal of honor, called the Hünenkreuz, and an instant promotion to the status of S.S. office_


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 8, 2018)

Rocko said:


> I never understood the obsession adults have with superhero movies


They are all pathetic SJW hero wannabes inside.

I only watch hero movies because they are often the most tolerable movies to watch in this age of absolute trash and I want to be able to follow the direction of the culture somewhat, but now the dipshits have ruined anything and everything possibly good about these movies as well.


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 8, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


That is pure garbage.

6 foot 6 in the 40s is the equivalent of an 8 foot freak with gigantism today.

They would be absolutely useless in the German army when the whole world was against them.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 8, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > I never understood the obsession adults have with superhero movies
> ...


Keep proving just how stupid you are.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Feb 8, 2018)

If you don't think that Blank Panther is the best movie of all time, you're a racist.  If you don't think a fictional african country is the most advanced and glorious country that ever existed or ever will exist you are a racist.   If you don't think that the women are more beautiful and the men more handsome than any that have ever lived, you are a racist.  

I will say one thing, the wealthy among the blackricans have bought up entire screenings of the movie, entire theaters of seats and dispensed them to blank children to enjoy free.   That is a kindly act.  It will also boost the ratings beyond the ability of the movie to generate on its own.    It is certain to sweep every award, or all the award committees are racist.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 8, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> If you don't think that Blank Panther is the best movie of all time, you're a racist.  If you don't think a fictional african country is the most advanced and glorious country that ever existed or ever will exist you are a racist.   If you don't think that the women are more beautiful and the men more handsome than any that have ever lived, you are a racist.
> 
> I will say one thing, the wealthy among the blackricans have bought up entire screenings of the movie, entire theaters of seats and dispensed them to blank children to enjoy free.   That is a kindly act.  It will also boost the ratings beyond the ability of the movie to generate on its own.    It is certain to sweep every award, or all the award committees are racist.


retard


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 8, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



No one ever claimed that any of  Hitler's Aryan bullshit made any sense.  But you asked.


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 8, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > If you don't think that Blank Panther is the best movie of all time, you're a racist.  If you don't think a fictional african country is the most advanced and glorious country that ever existed or ever will exist you are a racist.   If you don't think that the women are more beautiful and the men more handsome than any that have ever lived, you are a racist.
> ...


Just Tipsy being the usual racist Tipsy.

Remember this gem from her?
Tipsycatlover
[Columbus] was a wonderful man better than any black guy that has ever been born or ever will be born


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Feb 8, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > If you don't think that Blank Panther is the best movie of all time, you're a racist.  If you don't think a fictional african country is the most advanced and glorious country that ever existed or ever will exist you are a racist.   If you don't think that the women are more beautiful and the men more handsome than any that have ever lived, you are a racist.
> ...


That's the best thing about the retarded, their confidence! lol!


----------



## BulletProof (Feb 8, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> Really? Throughout the history of superhero movies, every single character has been white, and non whites as well as whites bought the comic books and saw the movies.
> 
> Superman stood for "Truth, Justice and the American Way".
> 
> ...



Superman was never played from a white pride angle. That you would compare the militantly racist Black Panther movie to the Super Man franchise just shows that you have a boring, sub-par IQ.


----------



## BlueGin (Feb 8, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> If you don't think that Blank Panther is the best movie of all time, you're a racist.  If you don't think a fictional african country is the most advanced and glorious country that ever existed or ever will exist you are a racist.   If you don't think that the women are more beautiful and the men more handsome than any that have ever lived, you are a racist.
> 
> I will say one thing, the wealthy among the blackricans have bought up entire screenings of the movie, entire theaters of seats and dispensed them to blank children to enjoy free.   That is a kindly act.  It will also boost the ratings beyond the ability of the movie to generate on its own.    It is certain to sweep every award, or all the award committees are racist.


Several people did that for Star Wars too. Bought out theatres and gave the tickets to friends,family and co workers.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 8, 2018)

BulletProof said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Really? Throughout the history of superhero movies, every single character has been white, and non whites as well as whites bought the comic books and saw the movies.
> ...



Please. The fact that a superhero from a distant galaxy would be white by default and would be synonymous with "Truth, Justice and the American Way" is without a doubt a thinly veiled "white pride" statement. 

That you would fail to see that speaks volumes about your stupidity.


----------



## BulletProof (Feb 8, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> Please. The fact that a superhero from a distant galaxy would be white by default and would be synonymous with "Truth, Justice and the American Way" is without a doubt a thinly veiled "white pride" statement.



I know you think the presentation of a face that is white if white pride, given whites are more attractive, intelligent, ethical, and human.  But, the people who created Super Man did so without giving a single thought to race.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 8, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





BulletProof said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Please. The fact that a superhero from a distant galaxy would be white by default and would be synonymous with "Truth, Justice and the American Way" is without a doubt a thinly veiled "white pride" statement.
> ...


.
I get that you're an insecure white supremacist, and not a very intelligent one. However, I will humor your psychosis just for a moment for entertainment value.

How the hell would YOU know what the people who created Superman were thinking back in 1938?

 Were you a part of the development team that created the character?


----------



## BulletProof (Feb 8, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> How the hell would YOU know what the people who created Superman were thinking back in 1938?
> 
> Were you a part of the development team that created the character?



Before the 1960s, if you asked a white person to describe himself, he almost certainly wouldn't mention his race.  All the makers of Superman were white and they made a beefy version of themselves.  The superman franchise shows no consciousnesses of superman's race.  

You really are a low-IQ ape if you really think that Superman is racist but Black "fight the white man" Panther isn't.  No one, and I mean no one, thinks blacks are the equal of whites, as proven by the fact that no one holds blacks to the same standards as whites... as proven by your absolute inanity on Superman vs. the Black Panther movie.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 8, 2018)

BulletProof said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > How the hell would YOU know what the people who created Superman were thinking back in 1938?
> ...




I never stated that "Superman is racist", you damn fool.

I WAS around prior to 1960, you knuckle dragging, pink cave monkey. And society defined white people as being superior BY LAW.

How old are you?  About 12?


----------



## PredFan (Feb 8, 2018)

I just cannot catch a break with my boycotting.

I quit watching the NFL because they wouldn't do anything about the cheating Patriots one year before Colin Kapershit started his nonsense so any boycott from me there is moot, I quit drinking at Starbucks because they burn the coffee and I did that right before their idiot owner showed his liberal ass so boycotting them for that is also moot, and now.....I stopped watching Superhero Movies a few years ago because I'm sick of them, so if I chose not to see Black Panther because it lectures me....well, I wouldn't have gone anyway. Ugh!


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Feb 8, 2018)

BlueGin said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > If you don't think that Blank Panther is the best movie of all time, you're a racist.  If you don't think a fictional african country is the most advanced and glorious country that ever existed or ever will exist you are a racist.   If you don't think that the women are more beautiful and the men more handsome than any that have ever lived, you are a racist.
> ...



They didn't do it to artificially boost the ratings.  It is the rare critic brave enough to be honest.  Who would dare criticize an all black movie?  That's racism on its face.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Feb 8, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...





Oh, so you think they're using the old how _conservative radio hosts' books all become bestsellers_ ploy?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 9, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



It is NOT an "All Black Movie". In fact the creator of the character, Stan Lee is in the film himself. 

Black Panther (2018)         - Cast - IMDb


----------



## Gracie (Feb 9, 2018)

GHook93 said:


> For the record I am looking forward to this movie. Love the actor and love the character.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


I first heard about Black Panther when I watched a marvel movie and he made an appearance. Forgot the name of the movie..but all were in it. I was really interested in Black Panthers story but it didn't really focus on him any more than it did spider man, ant man, etc. So..this movie will give details and I look forward to seeing it.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 9, 2018)

Black Panther has been around since the 60's. And the country he runs was known then by comic book fans this is nothing new and is NOT related to any supposed effort by Hollyweird to support or create a story line NOW.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Feb 9, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...


Are you talking about a cameo? All the heroes are black.  All the major characters are black.  In the main, no one cares.  See it or not.   Like it or not.   But that is not what's happening.  Blank Panther is a societal litmus test.  It is racist to think this movie and everyone in it is less than perfection.


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 9, 2018)

BulletProof said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Really? Throughout the history of superhero movies, every single character has been white, and non whites as well as whites bought the comic books and saw the movies.
> ...



'militantly racist' Black Panther movie.

Because the hero is black....not white....


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 9, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



Tipsy displaying once again not only her racism but her deeply rooted ignorance. 


Black Panther is not 'all black' and
Critics have no problem 'criticizing' films like some of the Madea films
Tyler Perry's Boo 2! A Madea Halloween
6% rating on Rotten Tomatoes.


----------



## AKIP (Feb 9, 2018)

GHook93 said:


> Black Panther - Movie Reviews - Rotten Tomatoes
> 
> I believe the critics are too afraid to say anything g bad about this movie in order to not be called racist. Only one critic came out s d said it was dull, boring and not enough action.
> 
> ...



If it bombs its because even in the _*science fiction genre*_....whites have a hard to accepting that there can be an advanced nearly all black society. They probably think ET is more believable.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 9, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> BulletProof said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



I never though about it that way, but it does make sense. Superman  was from the planet krypton but he was about the American way. Does make you think.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 9, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



You are ignorant. You've been ignorant since you posted at NOPC. This is suppose to represent the superior white mind? And it certainly shows us back folk that racism is definitely a thing of the past.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 9, 2018)

AKIP said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Black Panther - Movie Reviews - Rotten Tomatoes
> ...


Well except in the comics everything in the Movie is true and has been since the 60's. No liberal was involved in creating the black panther story line. Country or tech level for said Country. You retards claiming racism are idiots I bet none of you have even ever read the comic so have no idea what you are blathering about,


----------



## AKIP (Feb 9, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



Yes....I do plead ignorance as I have never read the comic strip......but I have READ white America for 50 years....and  unfortunately it was not science fiction.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Feb 9, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...


You're the same black, blank,  racist twit that caused NOPC to be abandoned and close.  I thought so.  

See this?  Not only is failing to find black movies superior in every way racist but saying that criticism of the black is racist, is racist!   It takes a black brain trust like yourself to point that out.  

IM you always did give the KKK a good name.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 9, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



No that would be you. Who here but you have said that criticism of this movie is racist?  You and the other dumb ass white racist whiners.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 9, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



The only people here claiming racism are you stupid ass whites.

I don't give a damn about no steekin comic. I have read white America  for 56 years soon to be 57 and like AKIP SAYS It ain't science fiction


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 9, 2018)

IM2 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > AKIP said:
> ...


You are a racist and do your race no favors with your ignorant rants.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 9, 2018)

If the lead actor ever saw a real one, there would would be a brick in his drawers.

They move fast and are scary. The one I saw was not black, they're around, though. Don't believe the hype. There's way more than they claim there are. Right about when that cat's around is the time you start seriously assessing the ability of yourself and a .357, and come up feelin' skeered.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 9, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Nah. I'm no racist. But you are. I do my race a great favor in calling out your racism.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 9, 2018)

IM2 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I a not racist but you keep proving you are with every post.


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 9, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...


You quoted my post, idiot.


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 9, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...


He is in EVERY Marvel movie, dumbass.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 9, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Sure you aren't. But you male me one based on what? I am not here claiming black supremacy. So hen where's the racism? Because pointing out racism posted by whites is not racism.


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 9, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...


You do realize that you were lied to about that, right?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 9, 2018)

IM2 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Pointing out racism against whites by blacks isn't racism either. Further dumb ass I have made no post attacking anything to do with the movie and have attacked the people have, you are so blinded by racism you attack those that are applaud by it to JUST because they are white that is the definition of racism dumb ass.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Feb 9, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...





Nope. I've seen it in action. How do you think I got all of Glenn Beck's books? Do you think I paid for them?

I even have the business card of a "book launderer" who manipulates bestseller lists for a living.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 9, 2018)

IM2 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > BulletProof said:
> ...



I was a voracious comic book collector as a kid, and I still have all of them dating back to 1959, over 1000 issues.

 My dad asked me as a kid if I ever wondered why a super being from a distant galaxy would "look like" Superman did. 

I thought about what he said and it made perfect sense. I only kept all of those comics because they have appreciated in value over time.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 9, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



I know that, you ignorant swine. My point to the other poster was that he is WHITE, therefore it is  NOT an "ALL BLACK movie. 

Try to keep up.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 9, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



Yep. That was an honest mistake. Normally I would not dignify you with even a one syllable word.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Feb 9, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



ALL major characters are black.   It is an all black movie.  There might be a minor walk on by a white person, possible to satisfy the brainless like yourself who can suck your own dick and say "See it's DivErSity!"

Alfred Hitchcock and Stephen King are both in all their movies.  This doesn't make them stars and they will never get an oscar for a walk on.  Do try to keep up.  Your nose is being rubbed in black pubic hair and you love it.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 9, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



I wasn't addressing you. I've already surpassed my daily quota of talking to the ignorant people in this forum.

But since you insist on making yourself look idiotic, look at the cast in the link

The non black actors in the movie are not all just a bunch of uncredited unknowns....unless you live in the backwoods of Appalachia.


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 9, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


Nobody has bought a Glenn Beck book since 2010.

He is a Zionist kook who destroyed a great gig at Fox with his “2nd Holocaust” nonsense.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Feb 9, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...





Yes, I know you guys have a habit of throwing those _not racist enough_ under the bus. Blah blah blah.


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 9, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


While you guys suck racists’ dicks...as long as they aren’t white of course.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 10, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


Look you retard the comic is about a black person in a black country. Of course the major characters are black. God you are dumb.


----------



## BulletProof (Feb 10, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> I wasn't addressing you. I've already surpassed my daily quota of talking to the ignorant people in this forum.



It's always amusing when a dumb ape calls people ignunt.  This racist black movie is a black supremacist wet dream, like when Nation of Islam apes fantasize about sharply dressed black Africans having high tech societies, including space travel, before the white man came and oppressed them by building schools and hospitals.


----------



## AKIP (Feb 10, 2018)

BulletProof said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > I wasn't addressing you. I've already surpassed my daily quota of talking to the ignorant people in this forum.
> ...



You could be a teacher, you could be a hiring manager or CEO, you could be a judge, you could be a police officer, you could be a loan officer, etc, etc. A person like you would never treat a black person that came before you equally as a white person. This forum is full of people with views like this and thousands of other forums are filled with views of people who think like you all over this nation. They also could be in positions of power and authority and they also would not treat blacks in such a way that equal opportunity is real.

Assume for a minute that blacks really are not inferior. Now tally the millions of racist views of blacks held by white people in position of power and authority. Such would perfectly explain why blacks lag whites in this society. Beliefs have consequence.


----------



## BulletProof (Feb 10, 2018)

AKIP said:


> You could be a teacher, you could be a hiring manager or CEO, you could be a judge, you could be a police officer, you could be a loan officer, etc, etc. A person like you would never treat a black person that came before you equally as a white person. This forum is full of people with views like this and thousands of other forums are filled with views of people who think like you all over this nation. They also could be in positions of power and authority and they also would not treat blacks in such a way that equal opportunity is real.
> 
> Assume for a minute that blacks really are not inferior. Now tally the millions of racist views of blacks held by white people in position of power and authority. Such would perfectly explain why blacks lag whites in this society. Beliefs have consequence.



I, like everyone, treat blacks better than they deserve.  Usually, blacks are treated better than white people because blacks treat other blacks better than whites and whites tend to treat blacks better for fear of looking racist. The only racism blacks face is in the imagination of libtards. 

Assume for a minute that blacks really are not inferior?  That's a delusional assumption our society has been running on for the last 60 years. But, everyone knows blacks are inferior, that's why libtards yell racism when blacks are treated as equals to whites, rather than treated as inferiors and given preferences to compensate for their spoiled child-like abilities and behavior.

This Black Panther movie is a fantasy about blacks not being inferior.


----------



## AKIP (Feb 10, 2018)

BulletProof said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> > You could be a teacher, you could be a hiring manager or CEO, you could be a judge, you could be a police officer, you could be a loan officer, etc, etc. A person like you would never treat a black person that came before you equally as a white person. This forum is full of people with views like this and thousands of other forums are filled with views of people who think like you all over this nation. They also could be in positions of power and authority and they also would not treat blacks in such a way that equal opportunity is real.
> ...



Like I said.....your views in the hands of power and authority create racial inequality, all other things being equal.


----------



## BulletProof (Feb 10, 2018)

AKIP said:


> BulletProof said:
> 
> 
> > AKIP said:
> ...



Blacks are intellectually and aesthetically inferior to whites.  That's reality.  Nature, not people like me, creates racial inequality.  Even people like me treat blacks better than they deserve.

When a negro comes before me, I know with high probability that he lives on government money, has bastard children, bad debts, hates Trump, etc. Yet, I pretend that he is just the same as any white person coming before me.

How do people like me in power create racial inequality.  Black SAT scores shows blacks to be marginally literate, and they score far below whites.  How am I to blame?   We spend more money on black education than white.  White taxpayers make sure that black children are raised in warm homes with plenty of food.  How am I to blame?


----------



## IM2 (Feb 10, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



If you could actually do that you would be right. Get it right. Racism is the belief that your race is superior. Not what you say. .From the OP on this thread has been about how inferior this movie is by whites who have made claims about black people along with dissing a movie most have not seen.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 10, 2018)

BulletProof said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> > BulletProof said:
> ...



You are talking stupid.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Feb 10, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


Of course it's a black movie.  God you are dumb.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 10, 2018)

BulletProof said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> > BulletProof said:
> ...



The white man invents a game blacks enter the game and dominate it. If whites were so intellectually superior, they would dominate these games

SAT scores don't mean anything boy. There are 200 million plus whites and 46 million blacks. When you compile an average score  and you have 1 million test takers in one group and the other group has 200,000, the average of the group with 1 million is going to be higher because there are more taking the tests. You might actually want to go look up the numbers of food stamp recipients and section 8 or low income housing numbers before you talk your dumb ass racist drivel white boy. The reality here is that we treat you whites better than you deserve to be treated. For what you have done us be damn lucky here hasn't been a lot of blacks who have decided to kill 1-200 whites at a time by sniper fire or bombings. Now shut the fuck up with your dumb ass racist drivel.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 10, 2018)

Keep proving you are a racist IM2


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 10, 2018)

Thing Is, We’re Supposed To BELIEVE This BLACK PANTHER Black Power Fantasy | VDARE - premier news outlet for patriotic immigration reform


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 10, 2018)

BulletProof said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> > BulletProof said:
> ...



You are not to blame. Misinformed ignorance and stupidity in most cases is taught. I am thankful that you are an innocuous bottom feeder on the Jnternet.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 10, 2018)

BulletProof said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > I wasn't addressing you. I've already surpassed my daily quota of talking to the ignorant people in this forum.
> ...



Your "amusement" is nothing more than demoralized paranoia, you dumbass pink mutant.

Your obvious  insecurity over a black comic book superhero is what's really "amusing".


----------



## IM2 (Feb 10, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Keep proving you are a racist IM2



Keep accusing me of something you cannot show proof of.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 10, 2018)

AKIP said:


> BulletProof said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



I seriously doubt that this person has the mental acuity to be in any of the occupations that you listed.


----------



## BulletProof (Feb 10, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> Your "amusement" is nothing more than demoralized paranoia, you dumbass pink mutant.
> 
> Your obvious  insecurity over a black comic book superhero is what's really "amusing".



You shit-for-brains-and-skin racist, I don't even know how it's possible to be insecure over a fantasy movie.   The real insecurity is yours that you have need of fantasy movies like this to affirm your value as a human being.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 10, 2018)

BulletProof said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Your "amusement" is nothing more than demoralized paranoia, you dumbass pink mutant.
> ...



Lol. I'm the racist now? I never stated YOU to be inferior because of your race, you lice ridden, pink mutant. I only cite your lack of intelligence as the reason for your inferiority. As  for the the movie, it is only entertainment to me. You are the one having a cave monkey spasm over it. Too funny! 

Now, fuck off. I'm done with you.


----------



## BulletProof (Feb 10, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> BulletProof said:
> 
> 
> > How do people like me in power create racial inequality.  Black SAT scores shows blacks to be marginally literate, and they score far below whites.  How am I to blame?   We spend more money on black education than white.  White taxpayers make sure that black children are raised in warm homes with plenty of food.  How am I to blame?
> ...



Unlike most blacks, I don't live on welfare or disability (I swear, there are so many blacks over prime breeding/welfare age on disability, that melanin must be a slow-acting disabling toxin). I have a real job and I don't make a living by bottom feeding on the Internet.  Laughing at ape ape who thinks he's human is just recreation.  But, as I pointed out many times before, I don't racially discriminate and have no desire to discriminate, so no harm to you and your kind, not that I could discriminate against the unqualified.


----------



## BulletProof (Feb 10, 2018)

IM2 said:


> SAT scores don't mean anything boy. There are 200 million plus whites and 46 million blacks. When you compile an average score  and you have 1 million test takers in one group and the other group has 200,000, the average of the group with 1 million is going to be higher because there are more taking the tests. You might actually want to go look up the numbers of food stamp recipients and section 8 or low income housing numbers before you talk your dumb ass racist drivel white boy. The reality here is that we treat you whites better than you deserve to be treated. For what you have done us be damn lucky here hasn't been a lot of blacks who have decided to kill 1-200 whites at a time by sniper fire or bombings. Now shut the fuck up with your dumb ass racist drivel.



Size of a test group has nothing to do with the average SAT score.  You are so f-ing stupid, racist.

Speaking of food stamps and section 8 housing, blacks are vastly over-represented.  And, a very large potion of whites receiving this kind of welfare are women with black kids.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 10, 2018)

IM2 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Keep proving you are a racist IM2
> ...


LOL your posts prove it you dumb ass, meanwhile you call me racist with no posts to back it up.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 11, 2018)

JGalt said:


> It probably stinks as much as the remake of "Wild Wild West" with Will Smith (It won the Rotten Tomatoes and Golden Raspberry awards).
> 
> Probably also stinks as bad as "Dr. Dolittle" with Eddie Murphy as well. That movie really stunk. As well as "Hamilton", "Steel Magnolias" with an all-black cast, "The Honeymooners" with the black cast, and every other Hollywood remake where they substituted a black person for the original white one..."



The Black Panther was not originally a white guy.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 11, 2018)

BulletProof said:


> .... a very large potion of whites receiving this kind of welfare are women with black kids.




Proof?


----------



## GHook93 (Feb 11, 2018)

PredFan said:


> I just cannot catch a break with my boycotting.
> 
> I quit watching the NFL because they wouldn't do anything about the cheating Patriots one year before Colin Kapershit started his nonsense so any boycott from me there is moot, I quit drinking at Starbucks because they burn the coffee and I did that right before their idiot owner showed his liberal ass so boycotting them for that is also moot, and now.....I stopped watching Superhero Movies a few years ago because I'm sick of them, so if I chose not to see Black Panther because it lectures me....well, I wouldn't have gone anyway. Ugh!



Note I didn’t say boycott, since I intend to see the movie. But the critics are claiming it is the best marvel movie yet and I find that hard to believe. I think the critics are too afraid to say one word bad because of the SJW wrath 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 11, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> BulletProof said:
> 
> 
> > .... a very large potion of whites receiving this kind of welfare are women with black kids.
> ...



"Crickets"......There is none.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 11, 2018)

BulletProof said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Really? Throughout the history of superhero movies, every single character has been white, and non whites as well as whites bought the comic books and saw the movies.
> ...



Wait, the Black Panther movie which has not been released yet is "militantly racist"?  And you know this how?


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 11, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> BulletProof said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



Or, you know, white creators in a majority white country might simply have been making a character they and their audience could more easily relate to, while also showing national, rather than racial, pride.  

It's possible that Superman had a "white pride" element to his creation, but it is far from "without a doubt."


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 11, 2018)

GHook93 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > I just cannot catch a break with my boycotting.
> ...



Why do you find it hard to believe this is the best Marvel movie yet?  What about the trailers or that you've read about the movie makes you doubt this could be the best Marvel movie to date?

Whether it is or is not, how could you know either way before the movie has been released?


----------



## BulletProof (Feb 11, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> The Black Panther was not originally a white guy.



True. Most other black super heroes, though, were originally white.  Why is it that black super heroes are black supremacists or stolen from whites?


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 11, 2018)

BulletProof said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > The Black Panther was not originally a white guy.
> ...



Which black super heroes that were originally white are you talking about, specifically?


----------



## BulletProof (Feb 11, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Which black super heroes that were originally white are you talking about, specifically?



Really, you have doubt that the ape race of racists and thieves has stolen white super heroes? 

Every black god in the Thor movies, as the Norse had no black gods.

Here's something else to get you started: African American Heroes Who Replaced White Ones


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 11, 2018)

BulletProof said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Which black super heroes that were originally white are you talking about, specifically?
> ...



The gods in the Thor movies don't exactly count as superheroes.  Thor is a superhero, the rest of side characters.

Your linked site lists Mary Jane, who is clearly not a superhero.  It lists Sam Wilson, who was never white, but instead took on the mantle of Captain America.  Steve Rodgers, the original Captain America, is still white.  Steel was never Superman, he was one of multiple characters who tried to take over for Superman after Superman was killed in the comics.  Miles Morales is a Spider-Man from an alternate reality, he did not replace Peter Parker.  The black Nick Fury is also an alternate reality character in the comics.  I'll grant that the character was changed in the movies.  John Stewart is simply another Green Lantern, Hal Jordan is still white.  Rhodey is not Iron Man and never was.  I don't know much about Dr. Mid-Nite, but apparently it was yet another case of a character taking over after the death of another character, and in this case, the black woman who took over was subsequently replaced by a white man.  Bill Foster was another character who made use of Pym particles, and actually used a different name, Black Goliath.  I won't bother with the rest, you get the idea.

Comic book characters retire, die, turn evil, etc. and are replaced all the time.  They are not *stealing* anything.  There are currently 2 Wolverines, for example: Laura Kinney and an alternate reality Logan.  Neither of them is the original Logan, neither of them is portrayed as the original Logan.

If you think that, when a character's title is taken over by someone else, or an alternate reality version of a character is introduced, it must be someone of the same race.....well, that's your own issue.


----------



## BulletProof (Feb 11, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> The gods in the Thor movies don't exactly count as superheroes.  Thor is a superhero, the rest of side characters.



You're nitpicking.  How many whites among the elite are in the Black Panther black supremacist fantasy movie?

None of your objections to the list I link would accepted if the other way around.  All Hell would break lose if someone produced a white Black Panther or Blade, even if not meant to be the original Black Panther or blade


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 11, 2018)

BulletProof said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > The gods in the Thor movies don't exactly count as superheroes.  Thor is a superhero, the rest of side characters.
> ...



Those are terrible examples.  Black Panther is the protector of an African nation which is almost entirely black.  Blade is the name of a character, not a title.  

Also, considering how few black super heroes there are, replacing one with a white character would be a different dynamic.  If there are 500 white super heroes, and 50 black superheroes, making a black hero white is a much bigger change.  (obviously I'm making those numbers up, and ignoring other races)

I don't doubt that Marvel and DC execs have pushed race or gender changes in hopes that being PC will widen their audience.  I also am more than willing to admit that changing from a minority character to a majority one is far less likely.  However, there are some good reasons for that, in particular the far larger number of major white, male super heroes compared to female or minority super heroes.

What makes Black Panther a supremacist movie?  Because it is a technologically advanced majority-black nation?  Because the cast is primarily black?  Go look at the cast of the first Captain America movie.  Guess what you'll find?  Mostly white actors.  Look at the cast of Black Panther, what do you find?  Mostly black actors.  In each case, there are some actors of other races involved, some in important roles.  I haven't seen Black Panther, obviously, so I can't say how important any non-black characters might be, but from the trailers, there seems to be 2 that could play at least secondary roles: Martin Freeman as Everett Ross and Andy Serkis as Ulysses Klaue.  In fact, they both figure fairly prominently in the first trailer for the movie. 

You are protesting a movie about a primarily black nation having a primarily black cast.  It's pretty silly.


----------



## BulletProof (Feb 11, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> What makes Black Panther a supremacist movie?  Because it is a technologically advanced majority-black nation?  Because the cast is primarily black?  Go look at the cast of the first Captain America movie.  Guess what you'll find?  Mostly white actors.  Look at the cast of Black Panther, what do you find?  Mostly black actors.  In each case, there are some actors of other races involved, some in important roles.  I haven't seen Black Panther, obviously, so I can't say how important any non-black characters might be, but from the trailers, there seems to be 2 that could play at least secondary roles: Martin Freeman as Everett Ross and Andy Serkis as Ulysses Klaue.  In fact, they both figure fairly prominently in the first trailer for the movie.
> 
> You are protesting a movie about a primarily black nation having a primarily black cast.  It's pretty silly.



Maybe I can dismiss your statements as native. And, even though I haven't seen the movie, the message is clear and deliberate.  Blacks, unoppressed by whites, are more advanced than whites.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 11, 2018)

BulletProof said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > What makes Black Panther a supremacist movie?  Because it is a technologically advanced majority-black nation?  Because the cast is primarily black?  Go look at the cast of the first Captain America movie.  Guess what you'll find?  Mostly white actors.  Look at the cast of Black Panther, what do you find?  Mostly black actors.  In each case, there are some actors of other races involved, some in important roles.  I haven't seen Black Panther, obviously, so I can't say how important any non-black characters might be, but from the trailers, there seems to be 2 that could play at least secondary roles: Martin Freeman as Everett Ross and Andy Serkis as Ulysses Klaue.  In fact, they both figure fairly prominently in the first trailer for the movie.
> ...



Maybe that message is clear to you, but I doubt the same is true for the majority of people.  Of course, since you've made it clear you consider blacks inferior, it's not surprising.


----------



## GHook93 (Feb 13, 2018)

Black Panther has had its first bad review and people aren't happy | Metro News

I was right. The brave critic who grave a negative review is being savaged on social media. I honestly think critics were afraid to give a bad review 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## BulletProof (Feb 13, 2018)

GHook93 said:


> Black Panther has had its first bad review and people aren't happy | Metro News
> 
> I was right. The brave critic who grave a negative review is being savaged on social media. I honestly think critics were afraid to give a bad review
> 
> ...



It's a racial supremacist black-pride movie with the premise that blacks, when not oppressed by whites, are more advanced than whites.  In spite of being openly racist, even that one bad review dare not call the movie racist, else he'd be looking for a job at McDonald's.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 13, 2018)

BulletProof said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Black Panther has had its first bad review and people aren't happy | Metro News
> ...


No it is not it is a direct extrapolation of the comic which has been around since 1966. Nothing in it has anything to do with racial anything. It is about a black Superhero ( fiction) from a black Country with super advanced tech ( another fantasy) that appeals to kids and adults that enjoy super hero comics and movies. I doubt Stan Lee is a black supremacist since he created the comic in 1966.


----------



## AKIP (Feb 19, 2018)

I went to see this movie over the weekend. If black people, particularly the young, were able to see images like this of black people as much as whites see images of themselves like this......it would be a game changer for black achievement. I truly believe that. There was nothing spectacular about the movie other than we do not get to see blacks portrayed this way.....hardly ever. True, they will show one or two blacks in the context of white society and doing great things....but to show a black society doing great things.....is unprecedented almost.


----------



## harmonica (Feb 19, 2018)

AKIP said:


> I went to see this movie over the weekend. If black people, particularly the young, were able to see images like this of black people as much as whites see images of themselves like this......it would be a game changer for black achievement. I truly believe that. There was nothing spectacular about the movie other than we do not get to see blacks portrayed this way.....hardly ever. True, they will show one or two blacks in the context of white society and doing great things....but to show a black society doing great things.....is unprecedented almost.


sure--they will do better at school and stop shooting each other at much higher rates
why didn't someone think of this before???? !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
brilliant---change the culture with a movie--that sure will work---not $$$$/affirmative action/school quotas/etc


----------



## harmonica (Feb 19, 2018)

AKIP said:


> I went to see this movie over the weekend. If black people, particularly the young, were able to see images like this of black people as much as whites see images of themselves like this......it would be a game changer for black achievement. I truly believe that. There was nothing spectacular about the movie other than we do not get to see blacks portrayed this way.....hardly ever. True, they will show one or two blacks in the context of white society and doing great things....but to show a black society doing great things.....is unprecedented almost.


Sidney Poitier had some good rolls and I really liked him
Billy Dee Williams was great in _Brian's Song..._he was also in _Empire Strikes Back_


----------



## AKIP (Feb 19, 2018)

harmonica said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> > I went to see this movie over the weekend. If black people, particularly the young, were able to see images like this of black people as much as whites see images of themselves like this......it would be a game changer for black achievement. I truly believe that. There was nothing spectacular about the movie other than we do not get to see blacks portrayed this way.....hardly ever. True, they will show one or two blacks in the context of white society and doing great things....but to show a black society doing great things.....is unprecedented almost.
> ...



When I need a racist opinion.....I will sure to keep you in mind.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 19, 2018)

A record 192 million dollars tells harmonica that no one gives a fuck what he thinks. We just saw a white kid kill 17 other whites, and Harmonica comes up with this silly bullshit. Fuck him.


----------



## harmonica (Feb 19, 2018)

AKIP said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > AKIP said:
> ...


if anything, it will reinforce the black's hatred of whites


----------



## IM2 (Feb 19, 2018)

Whites like you do that, not this movie.


----------



## BulletProof (Feb 19, 2018)

AKIP said:


> I went to see this movie over the weekend. If black people, particularly the young, were able to see images like this of black people as much as whites see images of themselves like this......it would be a game changer for black achievement. I truly believe that. There was nothing spectacular about the movie other than we do not get to see blacks portrayed this way.....hardly ever. True, they will show one or two blacks in the context of white society and doing great things....but to show a black society doing great things.....is unprecedented almost.



Black apes have never built a great society.  The movie is complete fiction, racial supremacist fiction. 

It's also not on the agenda of most blacks and all libtard leaders to show blacks as anything but measurable animals.  The goal is to blame whites to get loot for allegedly oppressing blacks, rather than admit this is the natural condition of the negro.   The movie shows a great black society, greater than any white society, under the caveat that the country has never been oppressed by whites.

Anyone here is free to answer:  How are blacks oppressed by whites when white taxpayers provide all black kids with expensive educations, warm homes, and full stomachs?


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2018)

GHook93 said:


> Black Panther - Movie Reviews - Rotten Tomatoes
> 
> I believe the critics are too afraid to say anything g bad about this movie in order to not be called racist. Only one critic came out s d said it was dull, boring and not enough action.
> 
> ...


Sounds like someone is melting like most snowflakes do.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 19, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> BulletProof said:
> 
> 
> > AKIP said:
> ...


Name one ancient black empire that was great.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > BulletProof said:
> ...


The Nubians, Egyptians, and Sumerians for starters.  There were many others as well. The thing you should focus on is why you silly monkeys had to be taught civilization twice by Blacks and why we had to provide you with your own alphabet?


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 19, 2018)

Well this thread took a bit longer to completely degenerate than I expected, but here we are.


----------



## BulletProof (Feb 19, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> No. You white boys cant impoverish me monkey. I asked why are so many of you hair lice attracting monkeys on welfare using my tax dollars? Didnt you get an education so you could read properly?



I'm very certain that most blacks live in government checks. And, those who don't are just filling quotas.  I don't think you're producing anything for poor whites to take.   But, without whites, well, just look at any black society... ugly!


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 19, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Egypt was Arab numbnuts.As for the other 2 sumerians were not black and nubians never were an advanced civilization.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 19, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> BulletProof said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Percentage wise you lose as usual.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 19, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Be very specific and name for us any black culture history country that amounts to anything now or in the lase 2000 years.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2018)

BulletProof said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > The Nubians, Egyptians, and Sumerians for starters.  There were many others as well. The thing you should focus on is why you silly monkeys had to be taught civilization twice by Blacks and why we had to provide you with your own alphabet?
> ...


So you think a painting done by a white person depicts the Egyptians as they were when they were in ancient times? Dumb monkeys like you amuse me with how gullible you are.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


Already done. Not really my concern if you agree or not. Your alphabet. Why couldnt you white boys make up your own without our help?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 19, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


No you have not I repeat name a country that was a black Country that amounted to anything in the last 2000 years?


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > BulletProof said:
> ...


We arent talking percentages. We are talking total numbers. More whites on welfare than any demographic.  Kinda sucks for you dont it?


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


See my first post on the subject after you answer my question about why whites couldnt construct their own alphabet.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 19, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I realize you don't understand math But percentages clearly show a Larger percent of blacks on welfare then whites.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



I realize it hurts but we arent talking percentages. We are talking total numbers. More whites on welfare than any demographic


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 19, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Which only proves there are statistically MORE whites then blacks or Hispanics, when one does the percent of population black and hispanics are more then whites retard. I realize higher math and reality my confuse you since you don't seem to be to bright but do try and keep up.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 19, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Actually it proves everything as the amount of taxes collected from blacks is minuscule when MOST of them are on the dole.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


Since we are talking about the people that are on the dole using that money its not really relevant. The fact remains that more of your white people are using that money while sitting on their asses. Why do you white boys need my tax money?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 19, 2018)

jillian said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



  I'm not the one who watches wrestling.


----------



## jillian (Feb 19, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



It doesn't look like he does either. 

like I said... I think he assumed you did. but good try.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 19, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Instead of watching you participate in pig wrestling.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 19, 2018)

jillian said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



  You know what they say about assumptions...
Oh wait...you probably dont since you're an ignorant progressive.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 20, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Welfare takes more forms that just AFDC, there are farm subsidies, wic, EIC, utility refunds, food stamps, ect... Welfare is any government etitlements that are recieved but not earned. 

I've never any of the ones here who consistently whine about "The Blacks taking more than their share" really define exactly how much of their actual tax dollars go towards "welfare".


----------



## Taz (Feb 20, 2018)

Isn't it cute? Black people want to have their own superheroes, just like white folks.


----------



## Paul Essien (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 20, 2018)

I think this entire topic is hilarious.

There have been between 35 and 40 movies made based on Marvel Comics since 2000.   The Black Panther comic was very well received and popular.

The fact that the latest movie has a black lead actor and several black supporting actors is an issue?   WTF?  With all those movies that are overwhelmingly white, we now have one that is based on a black super hero, and this is somehow a Social Justice Warrior issue?

Get a grip.   If you don't want to see the movie, don't watch it.  But please don't try to pretend that a movie based on a comic that has been around for decades is somehow a social issue.

Just by way of an FYI, the character Black Panther first appeared in a Fantastic Four comic in 1966.  He got his own series in the early 1970s.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 20, 2018)

IMDB user reviews are pretty bad.
Hopefully it’s not as bad as Green Lantern.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 20, 2018)

GHook93 said:


> Black Panther - Movie Reviews - Rotten Tomatoes
> 
> I believe the critics are too afraid to say anything g bad about this movie in order to not be called racist. Only one critic came out s d said it was dull, boring and not enough action.
> 
> ...


This is as stupid as it is wrong.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 20, 2018)

GHook93 said:


> Black Panther - Movie Reviews - Rotten Tomatoes
> 
> I believe the critics are too afraid to say anything g bad about this movie in order to not be called racist. Only one critic came out s d said it was dull, boring and not enough action.
> 
> ...


Just like La La Land which sucked.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 20, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > I never understood the obsession adults have with superhero movies
> ...



Superhero movies are the next logical step from superhero comics.  And those are simply the next step from the legendary heros our ancestors told stories about.  Humanity has always had mythical heros.  Many times during our history they were worshiped as gods.  Now they are simple escapist entertainment.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 20, 2018)

GHook93 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Nonsense. 

That racists are worried that a movie reflects positively on blacks is yet another example of their fear, hate, and stupidity.


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 20, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...



Well technology advanced enough so that the movies can now do super hero comics right- and Marvel is keeping a tight rein in the writing and not losing sight of why super hero comics are fun. 

And yes- I agree with you. 

Still enjoying the whining of those who object to a black super hero movie- that is a huge block buster.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Feb 20, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> It'll bomb at the box office.
> I mean who the hell makes a movie that only appeals to a very small portion of Americans?
> And if pre sales are booming it would make me question who exactly is buying these tickets?



Welp. 5th best opening weekend of any movie, ever.

You were saying?


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 20, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


I'm convinced that pretty much all the ones complaining are on welfare themselves.  If you note thats the one they complain the most about. Freudian slip and all that.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 20, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> IMDB user reviews are pretty bad.
> Hopefully it’s not as bad as Green Lantern.


On Rotten Tomates i heard it set a record. Currently 96% positive.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 20, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > IMDB user reviews are pretty bad.
> ...


I think movies are an individual's taste.
Marvel is known for spending an enormous amount of time fleshing out a person's past and Black Panther apparently doesn't do that.
On the other hand, Green Lantern half tried and really sucked.
Get popcorn and watch the movie.
And invest in the production company.


----------



## BlueGin (Feb 20, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


I doubt it's the movie they object to, but the media making it a huge diversity issue. 

Totally ignoring the fact that Marvel has had several black Avengers already portrayed on the big screen.


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 20, 2018)

BlueGin said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



I don't know how the media is to blame for people starting the half dozen or so threads here at USMB by people whining about the Black Panther movie.


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 20, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > It'll bomb at the box office.
> ...



Well those are all the people who are afraid of being labeled racists buying those tickets.

Yep- all of them. Especially the ones who go back for the 2 or 3 time. 

LOL.........


----------



## BlueGin (Feb 20, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


They are reacting to the hype and the ridiculous comments from reporters...like that stupid woman that wanted to know how long the white people should wait to see the movie out of respect for the African American movie goers.

Again

Black Panther was already in Captain America: Civil War. Along with Falcon and War Machine.

The media acts like black characters have never been portrayed in Superhero movies.

It's dumb.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 20, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


They are but 96% of the reviewers gave it the thumbs up which kind of contrasts with your claim.  
Its an amazing movie and the fact its at near record levels kinda makes you seem like a hater IMO.
I've watched the movie for the 4th time now and it just keeps on getting better.  I will gladly pay for the privilege to see a movie with a cast that looks like me and is as amazingly positive as this movie is.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 20, 2018)

BlueGin said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Trying to explain this movie to a socially secluded white person is like trying to explain to a woman what getting kicked in the nuts feels like. You have no frame of reference so you cant appreciate the movie in its totality. Someone really did their research on this movie.  I'm guessing about 90-95% of the content will go over most white peoples heads to be honest.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 20, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


When I opened the IMDB App at 9:00AM it indicated a massive 9+ rating.
Then I started reading a *bunch* of reviews and they were all at most 4s by users stating that the movie was being pushed by the critics for politically correct reasons.
I had a similar experience with La La Land, which really sucked.
To be honest, I no longer have any interest in super hero movies.
It would also be great if every movie ever made was great; no one likes a clunker in the arts.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 20, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


From what I understand white racists were on IMDB giving it negative ratings. Personally I dont usually check ratings. I go by word of mouth. In this case it was my absolute duty to go at least once. It was so amazing I've gone 4 times now. and will being going again this weekend.  The name of La La Land turned me off so I never saw it and I dont know anyone that has recommended that I go see it


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 20, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Morons if true.
Lady Bird...Loved by critics...sucked and the audience wanted it's money back.
Manchester By The Sea...Loved by critics...sucked and the audience wanted it's money back.

When it comes to art you can only trust yourself.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Mar 24, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> It'll bomb at the box office.
> I mean who the hell makes a movie that only appeals to a very small portion of Americans?
> And if pre sales are booming it would make me question who exactly is buying these tickets?



'Black Panther' Is Officially the Highest-Grossing Superhero Film Ever in the U.S.


----------



## JGalt (Mar 24, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > It'll bomb at the box office.
> ...



They didn't gross a dime from me. Not that I don't care about blaxploitation movies, I just think the whole "superhero"  theme is ghey.

I don't even read comic books.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Mar 24, 2018)

JGalt said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Ok.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 24, 2018)

JGalt said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


No one would take your dime. It would be cruel since its the only money you have. They made some good money off me but then I can afford to go to the movies as much as I want.


----------



## JGalt (Mar 24, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...





Asclepias said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...




In all honesty, I seriously doubt that my local movie theater would turn me away if I wanted to go see the movie. I think it's strange that you seem to feel that you're in some kind of position to represent them, since you really don't know anything about where I live, or anything about my local movie theater.

It's just not a movie that I care anything about. But that's one of the best things about living in a great country like this, ain't it? I am free to see a movie or not see a movie, regardless of whether or not you believe that I am obligated to see it.

'Murica. Fuck yeah!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 24, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > It'll bomb at the box office.
> ...



Is it really that good of a movie? The last movie I watched was "Rosewood".


I haven't seen anything decent out of Hollywood in years. Rosewood definitely had its faults and inaccuracies, but was a decent movie.


Avatar was the last decent new movie I've seen from Hollywood.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Mar 24, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



I loved it. 

I don't know your taste in movies, so I can't speak to whether you'll like it. I was a teenager when "Rosewood" came out, and I have never seen it, or for that matter _heard_ of it before today.

I love so-called "genre" movies, so Black Panther was well within my wheelhouse. If you like somewhat frenetic action movies with generous CGI, it's one of the best.

If you don't like that sort of thing, you might not like it.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 24, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



Well, I liked MIB..so maybe. 

On the other hand, I liked "The Matrix", but I tried watching "Matrix II"  6x and fell asleep every time. Not going to try that again.


----------



## BlueGin (Mar 24, 2018)

In theatre's I've seen the Thor's twice,GOTG's Three times,Civil War 4 times, Winter Soldier 3 Times, both Avengers twice,the D.C. Stuff twice, all the Newer Star Trek's 3 Times each and all of the Star Wars stuff twice ea. 
Black Panther no one is interested in seeing with me again. Must be all of the SJW's propping this movie up. While good ( I enjoyed it). It is not the best. movie. evah. And the villain sucked IMO.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 24, 2018)

JGalt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


Of course they would turn you and your dime away. It takes a little more than a dime to get into the movies these days. What are you like 70 or something?  Obviously you care about the movie. It captured your attention so much that you took the time to comment on this thread. It would be like me commenting on a thread about some whack movie you like and claiming I didnt want to go see it multiple times without any prompting from anyone.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 24, 2018)

BlueGin said:


> In theatre's I've seen the Thor's twice,GOTG's Three times,Civil War 4 times, Winter Soldier 3 Times, both Avengers twice,the D.C. Stuff twice, all the Newer Star Trek's 3 Times each and all of the Star Wars stuff twice ea.
> Black Panther no one is interested in seeing with me again. Must be all of the SJW's propping this movie up. While good ( I enjoyed it). It is not the best. movie. evah. And the villain sucked IMO.


Killmonger is probably the best villain ever.  At least he is the only villain I ever ID'd with.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 24, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Amazing movie. I have seen it 8 times which breaks the record for the times I have paid to see a movie in the theater.


----------



## JGalt (Mar 24, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Nope, not a single care at all. I've responded to every other ongoing discussion and this one was just in the list.

I don't give a flying fuck is someone goes to see the movie and if they do, I hope they enjoy it. Personally, I haven't been to see a movie in 8 years but if it ever gets shown on cable, maybe I'll watch some of it if nothing else is on.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 24, 2018)

JGalt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


Youre trying too hard to convince me and you are failing miserably but nice try.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 25, 2018)

BlueGin said:


> In theatre's I've seen the Thor's twice,GOTG's Three times,Civil War 4 times, Winter Soldier 3 Times, both Avengers twice,the D.C. Stuff twice, all the Newer Star Trek's 3 Times each and all of the Star Wars stuff twice ea.
> Black Panther no one is interested in seeing with me again. Must be all of the SJW's propping this movie up. While good ( I enjoyed it). It is not the best. movie. evah. And the villain sucked IMO.



I don't  think that's how it's gone. And I don't really think anyone cares about your interest who is part of that movie, They're cashing their checks regardless of what you don't like.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 25, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



I've seen it 5 times, A. But 4 of those times were on my streaming box with  a KODI  app. Each time, I've seen something that I missed the last time. Definately an amazing movie.


----------



## TheParser (Mar 25, 2018)

As a moderate, I can approach this topic in a disinterested manner.

*****

This movie *IS* important for its social value.

Its relative merits and demerits are of no importance.

It portrays a certain ethnicity in a positive and heroic light.

This movie is thus making many fellow Americans proud.

It no doubt will be awarded an Oscar.

After the joyous celebrations end, it will be forgotten -- as are most motion pictures.


----------



## MarcATL (Mar 25, 2018)

It just became the top grossing superhero movie ever this past weekend. And I've only seen it once. Got two more times to go. I plan on seeing it thrice in the theater. 

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## GHook93 (Mar 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> It just became the top grossing superhero movie ever this past weekend. And I've only seen it once. Got two more times to go. I plan on seeing it thrice in the theater.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk



Avengers I and II were higher and won’t be caught 

Good for you, want a cookie?


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## MarcATL (Mar 28, 2018)

I'm watching Black Panther right now. This is my second time in the theater. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 28, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> I'm watching Black Panther right now. This is my second time in the theater.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Mar 28, 2018)

GHook93 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > It just became the top grossing superhero movie ever this past weekend. And I've only seen it once. Got two more times to go. I plan on seeing it thrice in the theater.
> ...



Ahem.

Comic Book Adaptation Movies at the Box Office - Box Office Mojo


----------



## MarcATL (Mar 28, 2018)

One good thing about 'Black Panther's' success is...


----------



## IM2 (Apr 1, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> One good thing about 'Black Panther's' success is...



These weasels can't handle the good profssor.


----------



## Slimdugger99 (Apr 1, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> It doesn’t just “stink” of SJW, it WREAKS of cuckoldry in about 85% of those reviews.
> 
> Shameless white black supremacists imagine a fascist black nation that has the power to oppress or prevent the progress of white nations.



Yea, exactly the opposite of our real history.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ptbw forever (Apr 1, 2018)

Slimdugger99 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn’t just “stink” of SJW, it WREAKS of cuckoldry in about 85% of those reviews.
> ...


You don't know history, cuck.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 1, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Ahem.

All Time Worldwide Box Office Grosses

Black Panther is the highest grossing comic book movie in the US.  Both Avengers movies were higher grossing worldwide.  It depends on where you are talking about.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 1, 2018)

BlueGin said:


> In theatre's I've seen the Thor's twice,GOTG's Three times,Civil War 4 times, Winter Soldier 3 Times, both Avengers twice,the D.C. Stuff twice, all the Newer Star Trek's 3 Times each and all of the Star Wars stuff twice ea.
> Black Panther no one is interested in seeing with me again. Must be all of the SJW's propping this movie up. While good ( I enjoyed it). It is not the best. movie. evah. And the villain sucked IMO.



I agree that it was good, but not the best.  There are a number of Marvel movies I thought were superior, including Avengers, GotG, Cap 2 and 3, and Thor: Ragnarok.  Black Panther had some issues with poor lighting during fight sequences, a few details I found ridiculous in context 



Spoiler



(the most advanced civilization in the world transfers leadership through melee combat to the death? This same advanced civilization uses armored rhinos as war animals, and apparently keeps them penned up ready to go at a moment's notice?)


, and yes, a relatively weak villain.  Of course, Marvel movies are pretty well known for having weak villains.  It's pretty impressive how many good movies they have made without strong villains.

For anyone who enjoys Marvel movies, I would recommend Black Panther, but I wouldn't say "You've got to go see it!"  It's worth watching in theaters, but it wasn't amazing.  It is a middle-of-the-pack MCU movie.


----------



## Slimdugger99 (Apr 1, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



You’re obviously the ignorant one here, The history of the African continent is rife with examples of white minority oppression of the black majority. Not just one example but many. And I don’t know what you’re referring to when you say “cuck”, unless it’s something that you call your mama.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 1, 2018)

Slimdugger99 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Slimdugger99 said:
> ...



Why Angry White Men Love Calling People "Cucks"


----------



## ptbw forever (Apr 1, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


Because white liberals are cucks on a psychological level.


----------



## BlueGin (Apr 1, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > In theatre's I've seen the Thor's twice,GOTG's Three times,Civil War 4 times, Winter Soldier 3 Times, both Avengers twice,the D.C. Stuff twice, all the Newer Star Trek's 3 Times each and all of the Star Wars stuff twice ea.
> ...


I bought Thor: Ragnarok the other day. That movie gets better the more I watch it. One of my favorites for sure.

i liked it a lot better than The Black Panther.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 1, 2018)

BlueGin said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...



I'm not sure about the rewatch value of Thor: Ragnarok.  I've only seen it the once.  It was very enjoyable, but strangely forgettable as well; I had fun watching it, but wasn't thinking about it much later.  While I laughed during the movie, I wasn't replaying jokes in my head once it was done.  I thought it was more on the level of GotG2 than GotG.


----------



## BlueGin (Apr 1, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


the Captain America movies are the best IMO. Anthony Mackey,Chris Evans and Sebastian Stan have great chemistry and they work well off each other. GOTG was a pleasant surprise because I didn't think I would like it but it ended up being one of the stand outs. I like all of the Marvel movies though ...so none of them are bad to me. Well...except for the reboot of the Fantastic 4. That one was unwatchable.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 2, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Slimdugger99 said:
> ...



The only cuck here is you junior.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 2, 2018)

BlueGin said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...



Of course you do.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 2, 2018)

Why all this about the release of a movie that happens to portray a black man as a super hero?  Doesn't this thread show just how fucked up and racist many whites still are.  All up in arms over a black fictional character. We can't even make up something without you punk ass white racists running your mentally unstable mouths. You pricks can make up a man of steel , STEEL mind  you, that can fly, a man who is like a bat, a man who can live under water, a woman with superhuman powers that flies, A man who runs so fast he flames up, a man made of rocks, another man mad out of rubber, a man who can turn into a spider but we can't make up one character without hearing all this dumb ass white bread bullshit.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 2, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Why all this about the release of a movie that happens to portray a black man as a super hero?  Doesn't this thread show just how fucked up and racist many whites still are.  All up in arms over a black fictional character. We can't even make up something without you punk ass white racists running your mentally unstable mouths. You pricks can make up a man of steel , STEEL mind  you, that can fly, a man who is like a bat, a man who can live under water, a woman with superhuman powers that flies, A man who runs so fast he flames up, a man made of rocks, another man mad out of rubber, a man who can turn into a spider but we can't make up one character without hearing all this dumb ass white bread bullshit.




Why? Ignorance, insecuroty and an innate belief in the tiny minds of some of these idiots that the very idea of ANYTHING that is positive  that involves black people, whether it is here or anywhere else in the world is somehow a threat to or at the expense of the white population. Even to the point of abject stupidity by some of these nuts claiming that the ratings "were manipulated".....LMAO.

Just plain stupid. But totally predictable. That aside, the movie broke box office records, and the best revenge is success for those who had a part in the movie. 

So, fuck the small minded. They may as well keep on whining...there is a sequel coming.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 2, 2018)

BlueGin said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...



Fantastic 4 was not from Marvel studios, so it doesn't count.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 2, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Why all this about the release of a movie that happens to portray a black man as a super hero?  Doesn't this thread show just how fucked up and racist many whites still are.  All up in arms over a black fictional character. We can't even make up something without you punk ass white racists running your mentally unstable mouths. You pricks can make up a man of steel , STEEL mind  you, that can fly, a man who is like a bat, a man who can live under water, a woman with superhuman powers that flies, A man who runs so fast he flames up, a man made of rocks, another man mad out of rubber, a man who can turn into a spider but we can't make up one character without hearing all this dumb ass white bread bullshit.



"We can't even make something up"?  Were you involved in the creation of Black Panther?  Are you Stan Lee or Jack Kirby?  

Also, I'm wondering what characters you are talking about here.  "A man who runs so fast he flames up," is that a mashup of Flash and the Human Torch?  A "man made out of rubber," is that supposed to be Plastic Man or Mr. Fantastic?  "A man who can turn into a spider," is that your description of Spider Man?  

Yeah, there are some racists who can't deal with a mostly black Marvel movie.  That's an unfortunate reality.


----------



## ptbw forever (Apr 2, 2018)

BlueGin said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...


Ragnarok was far too humorous for its own good.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 3, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Why all this about the release of a movie that happens to portray a black man as a super hero?  Doesn't this thread show just how fucked up and racist many whites still are.  All up in arms over a black fictional character. We can't even make up something without you punk ass white racists running your mentally unstable mouths. You pricks can make up a man of steel , STEEL mind  you, that can fly, a man who is like a bat, a man who can live under water, a woman with superhuman powers that flies, A man who runs so fast he flames up, a man made of rocks, another man mad out of rubber, a man who can turn into a spider but we can't make up one character without hearing all this dumb ass white bread bullshit.
> ...



Don't play silly white boy sematic games with me Montrovant. And you know exactly what I was talking about when I was describing characters.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Semantics are race related now?  

Actually, I do not know what you are talking about.  I don't know of a comic book character that "runs so fast he flames up."  The Human Torch doesn't run fast, but he does "flame up."  The Flash and Quicksilver run fast, but they do not "flame up."  I don't know of a comic book character that is a "man made out of rubber."  Mr. Fantastic and Plastic Man can both bend and stretch their flesh, but aren't made out of rubber.  I also don't know of a comic book character that is "a man who can turn into a spider."  There are various versions of Spider Man, but he doesn't turn into a spider, he just gained powers from a spider bite which are somewhat related to spiders.

Just to be clear, Superman isn't actually made of steel, and Batman isn't "like a bat," assuming those are the characters you were talking about.

You didn't address the question of who the "we" is that made up Black Panther.  Stan Lee created the character with Jack Kirby.  Stan Lee also created Spider Man, and they created Mr. Fantastic, and the Human Torch, and the Thing. 

Your seeming ignorance about comic book characters has nothing to do with race.  

To be fair, all of the characters you've described could have existed.  There are and have been thousands of different comic book characters, with various writers and story lines.  You might have meant Man-bat instead of Batman.  There might be a story in which one of the various speedsters burst into flames from the friction of their movement.  One of the many magic-based characters may have turned themselves into a spider, or one of the various shape-shifting characters may have done so.  However, I doubt that is where your descriptions came from.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 3, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



He apparantley made enough sense for you to easily understand as I did which characters he made reference to. 

I believe that his point was that all of the other characters exist in the imaginations of their creators, but as soon as a black oriented character is brought to life in a movie, and even though irs fantasy, in the ignorant small minds of far too many, the character is "based on Black supremacy" or "the ratings of the movie were biased"..
Or some other silly BS that obviously undermines the emotional fragility of some of the ignorant bigots who post here.

That is what I believe he is stating.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 3, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Yes you are right katsteve.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 3, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



In this case semantics are all about race. I quit reading comic books 45 years ago. I'm not really all that worried about having great knowledge of cartoon characters. And I am not going to answer or address your stupid ass question. The fact remains that we are here with white people bitching because some people decided to make up a black fictional character with superpowers just like whites have done for years.  That's the point of my posts. Understand?


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I'll assume you don't want to address the question because you don't want to admit a mistake, or because it goes against your racial narrative.

How are semantics about race in this case?  The semantics are about comic book characters, regardless of the race of those characters (or their creators, for that matter).  

Yes, there are idiots who don't like the idea of a mostly black super hero movie.  I already happily admitted there are racist fools who cannot accept a mostly black Marvel movie.

If you're going to use a bunch of examples of comic book characters to make a point, it might be good to have some idea of those characters before listing details about them; otherwise, you end up with the silly descriptions you gave.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 3, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



That's fine, but that doesn't change the various mistakes in the descriptions of those characters.  Nor does it make pointing out those mistakes somehow based on race.

And I believe the movie ratings and US revenue probably did have some degree of "bias," although I don't think that's a good word for it.  Rather, I think that at least some of the reason a portion of the audience and critics watched and enjoyed the movie is because of the racial makeup of the cast/director.  I feel the similarly about Wonder Woman: some of the audience and critical acclaim for that movie I believe comes from the main character being a woman and the director being a woman.  Both movies were pretty good (I think Black Panther was better), but if they weren't milestones of a sort, I don't think they would have received quite the same degree of acclaim.  Some people enjoy the movie (or enjoy it more) for its social impact.  

The idea that Black Panther is based on black supremacy is, of course, ridiculous.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 3, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



IM2 gave a very general desription of the characters that he mentioned, but the fact is that they were close enough to be understood.

He also freely admitted that he is not a fan of comic heroes, as you or I may be.

For the record, I have a comic book collection of close to 1000 issues that dates back to 1958, of both DC and Marvel characters.

I know every character, what their powers were and how they have been marketed in today's environment in a much smaller world based on social media.


 If you acknowledge that the film is not a a "black supremacist conspiracy" or has in someway benefitted from biased ratings, I'm fine with that.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 3, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I didn't want address the question because I felt it was stupid and unnecessary. The semantics became about race when you decided to ask the question about we. What did that matter montrovant? So what if I said we can't make up something? What was the big deal about that comment?   Because Stan Lee is white? That was irrelevant given the bitching was about the black panther, a black super hero. To me the character descriptions were good enough. If Katsteve understood, that means a human who was not out looking for something  find fault in what I was saying could understand what I meant. Now don't come to me with that silly ass it goes against your racial narrative bullshit in a thread started by someone who had a problem with a movie because it was about a black super hero..


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You seemed to be saying "we" to mean blacks made up Black Panther.  I find that to be a silly statement because Black Panther was made up by a couple of white guys (or a couple of Jewish guys, if you prefer).  That doesn't mean I agree with the people saying Black Panther is about black supremacy, or any of that crap, just that that particular point isn't a good one.

Ditto with the comic book character descriptions.  Completely separate from any argument about race.  I would bring that up no matter what subject someone might have been discussing, because as a comic fan, I find those descriptions to be not just wrong, but funny.  I mean, "a man who can turn into a spider" as a description for Spider Man?  

Maybe it was stupid and unnecessary to address my question.  You know what?  It was stupid and unnecessary to try to provide descriptions for characters you clearly know little about, but you went ahead and did so.  

There have been some idiots in this thread, absolutely.  Assuming the movie is about black supremacy, or that all of the good reviews are based on PC or politics, is foolish, particularly from people who had not yet even seen it.  Predicting it would bomb was laughably incorrect.  There was even a claim about the movie having a black cast just for the sake of having a black cast, despite the movie being about an African nation made up mostly of blacks.    I know there have been stupid racial comments.  Multiple posters have addressed those comments in the thread.

Just because I decide to point out a mistake you make doesn't mean I disagree with everything or anything you've said outside of that point.


----------

